# Never Thought I Would Buy One



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I first saw this tool on the infomercials, and thought to myself what won't they think of next. I figured someone may use it once or twice just for the novelty. So, one day, I was in Walgreens, and decided to get one for my wife. 

When she saw it, she said the same thing, like who in their right mind would buy this. Well, now we wouldn't be without one. She uses it for hard to reach stuff on shelves. I bought another one for the shop. Sure beats stretching or bending.
A cool tool.









 







.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

My wife and I have three of these, two of them are the heavy duty ones and one like that on in your link. I have one in the shop with a magnet on it as well. It sure comes in handy especially with a bad back. I can reach and take my side grinder off the hook with the heavy one, it is that sturdy. We woildn't be without them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Lol c'man next thing you'll be doing is reaching for the toilet paper. Baahaahaaaa


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

My parents have a couple of them but that's because they're old.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Treeoflifestairs.com said:


> My parents have a couple of them but that's because they're old.


Man that hurts right there.:smile:


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

When I was in the navy we used to make them. They were great for retrieving items that fell into the bilge.
Tom


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Treeoflifestairs.com said:


> My parents have a couple of them but that's because they're old.


Feces happens.:laughing: Good thing there is geezer stuff.:yes:








 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

:laughing: you had to know you were going to be called old, Mike... Makes me think of that Senior Moments vid from Kenbo, lol


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey,my 87 year old mother in law has one and loves it! My 3 year old grandson calls it her "Crabby Thing" and he loves it too.
But they ain't just for old folks at all. I have a neighbor who carries one on his riding mower to pick up the trash he doesn't want to run over. Beats the heck out of having to climb off of the mower constantly.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

My son is in a wheelchair. A tool like that is esential for him.

George


----------

